# Native Access not showing The Orchestra Complete 3



## nolotrippen (Dec 9, 2022)

Native Access isn't showing The Orchestra Complete 3. I've input the serial number several times, quit, restarted, etc., and it's just not appearing in "Not Installed" even though other items I bought today are appearing. Any suggestions? Haven't heard from support yet.


----------



## Paj (Dec 9, 2022)

Did you upgrade or was this a first-time purchase?

Paj
8^?


----------



## Sophus (Dec 9, 2022)

Sonokinetic had the same problem with their brand new Vivace Legacy library. It's probably too new and NI hasn't added it to Native Access.


----------



## AndyP (Dec 9, 2022)

Native Access is not even loading my products today. Such a waste of time and talent ...


----------



## Double Helix (Dec 9, 2022)

AndyP said:


> Native Access is not even loading my products today. Such a waste of time and talent ...


In order to use Vivace Legacy, I installed 7, and ended up with the dark version of Native Access (don't like it) Issues abound

Is it possible to simply revert to the light version? Opened a support ticket with NI but have yet to hear anything in reply (not surprising as we're into the weekend now)


----------



## NekujaK (Dec 9, 2022)

Double Helix said:


> In order to use Vivace Legacy, I installed 7, and ended up with the dark version of Native Access (don't like it) Issues abound
> 
> Is it possible to simply revert to the light version? Opened a support ticket with NI but have yet to hear anything in reply (not surprising as we're into the weekend now)


This page has legacy NA installers. Also there's a link on the right side of the page pointing to an article about downgrading back from NA2. Good luck!



https://support.native-instruments.com/hc/en-us/articles/360000407909-Native-Access-1-Legacy-Installers-for-Older-Operating-Systems


----------



## AceAudioHQ (Dec 9, 2022)

Go check your native instruments account, If the library is listed in your products, it's registered and re-entering the serial doesn't get you the library any faster, it should appear to NA at some point


----------



## Paj (Dec 10, 2022)

Sophus said:


> Sonokinetic had the same problem with their brand new Vivace Legacy library. It's probably too new and NI hasn't added it to Native Access.


I had no problem with the new Vivace Legacy library via the Sonokinetic Manager app. I think that that's actually the way to install it.

Paj
8^)


----------



## AndyP (Dec 10, 2022)

I had to reinstall native access 3.0.1 to solve the problem. Maybe it's just the M1 version, but this was the second reinstall since the update.
On another computer I still have version 2, which behaves normally.


----------

